# How do I add a  caliper-based DRO to the cross slide of my lathe?



## HMF (Apr 29, 2011)

Question:

How do I mount a caliper-based DRO on the cross slide of my lathe?


Thanks,

Nelson


----------



## lane (May 2, 2011)

Might I ask why do you think you need one. Your dials should be accurate enough . At least with in one are two turns . You measure the part with a micrometer and take a cut .Then you measure again and take another . Lets say I am turning a piece fro 1 inch stock to 1/2 inch . I just scratch the part with the tool set dial to 0 take what ever ,say .100 in feed engage feed take cut I know I should have about .400 more to take off. take 2 more cuts of .100 each . Now measure if the world was perfect I would be at .700 but it is not I read .675 with mike take a .075 deep cut . Measure it reads .599 all is good Toke .050 measure. now I need.049 more Take .025 measure mike reads.524 take .022 measure part comes out .001 over size .Pick up file give it a few wacks part on size. Now a indicator are a travel dial for the carriage I can understand.


----------

